# Unable to manually reset Netgear FVS318 Router



## hackbackwards

Greetings.

I have a Netgear ProSafe FVS318 wireless router whose login information I have lost. I have attempted to manually reset it using the reset button on the back, and return it to factory default settings (thus resetting the login information to admin/password).

I have checked everywhere, including the documentation for the router itself. I have gotten multiple instructions on how to reset it (generally telling me to hold the button down for anywhere from 10 seconds to 30 seconds until the test light blinks or stays solid and then blinks or stays solid again, or telling me to hold down the button while turning it on). None of these methods have worked. The router still will not reset. It never reboots no matter how long I hold down the button, no matter when I release it, no matter what the orange "test" light is doing, and no matter if I begin with the router on or off. It will not reboot and I still cannot login.

The orange "test" light has behaved the same way each time; after 10 seconds, it turns solid, and then begins blinking before turning back off. After 20 seconds, it turns solid, and then turns off. It does this if I hold the reset button down for 10 seconds, regardless of whether or not I release the button after it first turns solid. If I continue to hold down the reset button, it continues this pattern indefinitely, for as long as the button is held. When I turn the router on, it turns solid before turning off, regardless of whether I am holding the rest button down. Its behavior never deviates from the observed patterns regardless of what I do. At no point has the router ever rebooted on its own.

The default login should be admin/password, as this information is included on the bottom of the router, and in its documentation.

How do I reset this thing?


----------



## hackbackwards

... anyone? I must be doing something stupid, because hitting the button should just reset it, according to everything I've read everywhere. Is there no other way to do a manual reset? I just need this router back to factory default so I can configure my network again.


----------



## hackbackwards

No one?


----------



## Wand3r3r

Hold the reset button in and while still holding it in power it up. Keep holding it in until all lights start flashing. See if that doesn't do it.


----------



## hackbackwards

I already tried that, but for the sake of thoroughness I just tried again. I turned the router off, held the button down, and turned it back on. I continued to hold the button down for a full 90 seconds. Nothing. No reset, no different behavior, and trying to login with the default login still doesn't work.


----------



## hackbackwards

Is this in the wrong section? Or am I just plum out of luck?


----------



## Old Rich

Sounds like that router has died


----------



## hackbackwards

But I'm connecting to the internet through it right now :/


----------



## Old Rich

Try disconnecting from the modem and just connect the router to a pc with an ethernet cable . . connect to one of the LAN ports . . see if you can set up wireless that way. When you have a pc connected, do an ipconfig to see what the gateway ip address is and use that to log in


----------



## hackbackwards

I'm not connected to the modem, I'm already connected to the router with my PC using an ethernet cable. I did an ipconfig to get the default gateway, used that address, and have been attempting to log in ever since. That is the issue I am attempting to resolve. Since I forgot the username and password to the router, I figured a factory reset would solve the issue. Since I can't seem to reset the router, I cannot log into the router.

*Edit: By all appearances the router works fine. There are multiple machines physically connected to it via ethernet cable, including the one I am currently using. All the lights that should be on and/or flashing are on and/or flashing. Turning it off and on again, it goes through its usual reboot process. But when I navigate to the router's address (in this case, 192.168.0.1), and am greeted with a screen asking for a username and password, I am unable to proceed, as I do not know the username and password. I checked the bottom of the router, and in addition to its model number and other information, there is also a sticker that says:

DEFAULT ACCESS
http://192.168.0.1
user name: admin
password: password

So I know that, should a reset be successful, I can use that information to log in.


----------



## hackbackwards

EBWOP: I've been in communication with Netgear tech support, and just received an email declaring the router to be defective, since the reset button doesn't work. Their advice is to replace it.

I would prefer not to, since the router still _works_, I just can't log in.


----------



## hackbackwards

So... is the official verdict that the reset button is defective, and unless I can remember the login info, there's nothing I can do?


----------



## Old Rich

Sounds like you have identified the problem!


----------



## pcworxla

hackbackwards said:


> Is this in the wrong section? Or am I just plum out of luck?


Probably not, I have tonight the same problem. Had to reset two of those devices, as the users changes ISP and nobody knew the admin passwords.
The first one was done in a couple of minutes, the second one I can not reset to factor default in more than 20 tries by now... :banghead:

R


----------



## TheCyberMan

Try the 30-30-30 hard reset here: The 30-30-30 Hard Reset Rule for Routers


----------

